# Woodmaster Planer



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought this used Woodmaster 718 and 3hp dust collector off "flea bay" the other day from a guy that was selling all of his wood shop tools...












It was a long drive to go get it, (pick up only) but it had so many accessories with it, i couldn't resist bidding to see if it would go for a low enough price...

Now that i've had time to set it all up, i can report that it works VERY well... If fact, it has some of the nicest features of any planer i've used.

I sharpened up a set of blades, (a knife grinder came with it) installed them and it planes SUPER smooth... I really like the variable speed on the drive rollers, and the rollers themselves grip better than any others i've used, all without marring the wood.... BTW, the knives are very easy to install, with plenty of room to work on and around them...

It also came with the sanding drum and hook & loop sanding paper, and TWO moulder heads, plus a BUNCH of moulder knives! I won't be installing them for some time though, as i bought this machine to mostly use as a planer. The previous owner did show me a bunch of molding he made with it though, and it really came out nice...

Well, that's it for my "new to me" Woodmaster 718...

Rob


----------



## logbuzzard (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice planer Rob. I've got two Woodmaster relatives known as Belsaws. They are cool planer/moulders and work very well. But my favorite is my old 12" Parks. I just love that old cast iron.

Let's see some action pics!

Will


----------



## BobL (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks real nice Rob, having the sanding option sounds pretty good too!


----------



## woodshop (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice find Rob, I'd like to have a dust collector that size in my woodshop, but would be tough to fit it in size wise... so I make do with multiple smaller ones, mostly couple of 650cfms and couple 1200cfms... and the two 1200's do multiple duty. That monster you have there would take care of that planer and two or three other pieces all attached and running at the same time. 

So... awful curious what you paid for that find... don't suppose you want to tell us?

Looks like you have lots of room in that shop.


----------



## aquan8tor (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice score Rob. I hear those woodmasters are tough to beat.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 1, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Nice find Rob, I'd like to have a dust collector that size in my woodshop, but would be tough to fit it in size wise... so I make do with multiple smaller ones, mostly couple of 650cfms and couple 1200cfms... and the two 1200's do multiple duty. That monster you have there would take care of that planer and two or three other pieces all attached and running at the same time.
> 
> So... awful curious what you paid for that find... don't suppose you want to tell us?
> 
> Looks like you have lots of room in that shop.



Woodshop,

I paid $1,225.00 for the 718 planer/5hp motor and vairable speed drive rollers, tools and manuals... It also came with two extra sets of planer knives, a knife grinder/sharpener with extra stone, two moulder heads, at least a couple dozen knife patterns, and a sanding drum with hook and loop sandpaper to go on it...

Also a dust collector that pulls 15 amps on 220v... (read 3hp) AND the remote start system (with two remotes) so i can turn it on/off remotely from anyplace in the shop, plus all of the genuine dust collector pipe and aluminum blast gates in this picture...






There's more than enough pipe and blast gates to take care of all the machines i want that DC hooked to...

BTW, i already have a little bigger DC than this one, in my shop.

My shop is 60'x46' with a second story room... BUT, it's not all a woodworking space... I also do equipment repair, welding and fab work, and also have tractors ect.. in it...

Then there's a bathroom, sink, fridge, microwav. ect.. ect... The second story room has a wrap around big deck on it, as you have to have a place to take breaks... lol

Thanks guys...

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Oct 1, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Woodshop,
> 
> I paid $1,225.00 for the 718 planer/5hp motor and vairable speed drive rollers, tools and manuals... It also came with two extra sets of planer knives, a knife grinder/sharpener with extra stone, two moulder heads, at least a couple dozen knife patterns, and a sanding drum with hook and loop sandpaper to go on it...
> 
> Also a dust collector that pulls 15 amps on 220v... (read 3hp) AND the remote start system (with two remotes) so i can turn it on/off remotely from anyplace in the shop, plus all of the genuine dust collector pipe and aluminum blast gates in this picture... Rob



Thats a great deal Rob... I would have jumped at that if I was in the market for that equipment, especially with all those extra goodies thrown in, even if I had to drive a ways for it as you said. I've driven 3 hours up to Grizzly here in PA for equipment more than once as it was still cheaper than shipping. Gotta look at the big picture. Good find.


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 2, 2008)

Your a lucky duck!!! Sweet planer monster! Like to see some trim if you ever play around with it! Nice


----------

